

Using role attribute instead class name in JavaScript FTW - kossnocorp
https://github.com/kossnocorp/jquery.role

======
jacobr
Random usage of role doesn't make sense.

The spec states that "Authors must not set the ARIA role and aria-* attributes
in a manner that conflicts with the semantics described in the following
table"

[http://developers.whatwg.org/content-
models.html#annotations...](http://developers.whatwg.org/content-
models.html#annotations-for-assistive-technology-products-\(aria\))

